# Taliban Coverage of Canadians Tapering Off?



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2010)

Some of the latest propaganda stats:


> * English-language Taliban statements monitored during this period claimed responsibility for more than 800 (802) Canadian deaths in Afghanistan.  Canada announced 56 deaths during this period.  During this period, the Taliban has claimed an average of 14.32 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Canada.
> * During the monitoring period, 155 English-language statements attributed to the Taliban were monitored – an average of 5.96 per month.
> * No claims of responsibility for Canadian casualties were monitored on English-language Taliban statements for the months of August, September or October.
> * The latest Canadian casualty the Taliban has publicly claimed responsibility for via an English-language statement was 6 Nov 10 (claiming responsibility for 6 people killed during a shura in the Shah Wali Kot district).  The next claim before that was 15 Jul 10.


More here.

So, fewer reports of Canadian casualties by the Taliban. Has the Taliban Info-machine lost interest in Canadians in Afghanistan?  Do they figure we’re so outta there they don’t need to make up more lies about Canadians?   Any other ideas?


----------



## Container (5 Dec 2010)

I got a similar impression while reading that. We're finishing up the "combat mission" so they dont need to convince us to leave anymore.


----------



## GAP (5 Dec 2010)

Maybe that could work for Karzai.....


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Dec 2010)

Then again, maybe I spoke too soon.....
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97830/post-997520.html#msg997520


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (6 Dec 2010)

"Canadian Invaders....."
That phrase has a novel ring to it.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (6 Dec 2010)

Best newa article byline I've seen in ages, courtesy of the NP: 

"TALIBAN: NATO OUSTED FROM AFGANISTAN BY 2014"

Is that sorta like a reverse, "you can't fire me, I quit!" thing?


----------

